# Automatic Pigeon feed feeder



## zeroc2k

Hi All,
Can someone show me how to make automatic feed feeder ? I'm going out of town for couple days next month. And I don't like to make my birds hungry or thirsty when i'm gone.

Thanks,
Zero


----------



## mb5322

Pay a neighbor.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

We have something like this, and it can hold a lot of feed. Works like wild bird feeders. Fill it up, and as they eat, more food falls down to the trough. Some actual pictures might be better than this though, haha.


----------



## spirit wings

mb5322 said:


> Pay a neighbor.


LOL....I like that.


----------



## pine_loft

For homer, we don't want to have the food available all day long in the loft. 

Is there any way that we set a such a portion and give to the bird any the certain time?

thank


----------



## MaryOfExeter

They make auto-feeders that you can set to open at certain times of day, for a certain amount of time. But those are expensive. If you have to go away for a few days, you're better off getting someone to feed the way you want, give them an all you can eat buffet, or stay home. Unless you can afford the auto-feeders or are able to make them yourself.


----------



## pine_loft

Do you know where those automatic feeder sell. I would like to have these auto feeder.

Thank


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Here's the only one I've seen. I'll see if I can find anything cheaper.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2208.html


----------



## Missouri_pigeon

I dont know if this is big enough.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5969455

But I have one for my young birds when I go out of town. 

A whole lot cheaper than Foys. Even though it doesnt hold a LOT of food. It will do the job depending on how many birds you have.

Just be prepared to have poop on the top when you get back.


----------



## zeroc2k

I think this fish feeder can do the job, it's only $89.99


http://www.nativeoutdoors.com/fishfeeders.html?gclid=COj-k9Xh7psCFQa-sgodl3Y3-Q


----------



## Hakkamike

Automatic deer feeders can be converted to pigeon feeders as well..


----------



## plamenh

Can't you just ask someone to look after your birds when your gone?
What if somewhere exists some Murphy with law about automatic pigeon feeders?


----------



## DEEJAY7950

Get a "Moultrie feeder" @29.95 it's very affordable you can set it for am and pm feeding of course your going to customize this for your birds, just to give you an idea, you need to make a tube from the moultrie feeder to your feed station! Have fun with this home made automatic feeder! P.S. you can adjust this feeder for the amount of feed your birds need!


----------



## aarongreen123

Wich moultrie feeder do you recomend? What a killer idea i love it


----------



## orock

MaryOfExeter said:


> We have something like this, and it can hold a lot of feed. Works like wild bird feeders. Fill it up, and as they eat, more food falls down to the trough. Some actual pictures might be better than this though, haha.


I like this feeder looks easy to make thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charis

If you do use an automatic feeder, do check it daily to make sure it's working. Last Spring, a member that doesn't post here anymore, lost most of her pigeons because the feeder didn't work and they starved to death. She went on vacation, trusting that it worked and failed to have anyone check on them. It was an awful thing to come home to.


----------



## kbraden

This hold 20 lbs of feed & can be set to ho wever many times a day, plus it's affordable 

Auto Pet Feeder-Holds 20 Pounds of Food-Large (Light Grey) (10"H x 26"W x 10"D) 


http://amzn.com/B001OLWMX2


----------



## talpog

i have that hopper feeder (the one mary of exeter's drawing), the only problem is that a lot of feeds are wasted as they fall on the floor because of the birds choosing the grains they only want to eat. i used it once when i have to leave for a few days and when i came back, too many on the floor. i think if u can modify the dowels and instead design something like Shadybugs' plastic feeder style where the birds have to put their heads inside the hole to eat and this way no grain is wasted.


----------



## minister man

MaryOfExeter said:


> We have something like this, and it can hold a lot of feed. Works like wild bird feeders. Fill it up, and as they eat, more food falls down to the trough. Some actual pictures might be better than this though, haha.



How far apart do you put the dowels in a pigeon feeder so they can eat, but not get right in?


----------

